

Amazon and the Future of Work - swombat
http://danieltenner.com/2015/08/29/alternatives-to-amazon-in-the-uk/

======
hwstar
As an American with UK dual Citizenship, I see a disturbing trend in the UK:
The Americanization of labo(u)r law.

Employment-at-will needs to be abolished worldwide, and a resonalble set of
rules based on "just-cause" need to be imposed at the trade treaty level which
level the playing field, and discourage these tough employer cultures from
developing.

If there are set of workplace rules in place which are the same in all
developed countries, and there are consequences for breaking these rules, the
problem would not exist.

